# Can someone ID this Raleigh?



## bryanmilio (Aug 22, 2019)

Looking for a cheap 10 speed and this pooped up for $30 in my area...anyone know what model/year?
Thanks




Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 22, 2019)

Are you tall enough for that bad boy? I’m not, and it looks like the present owner isn’t either. Super clean machine, guessing early to mid ‘80s. If it fit me, and I had the chance, I’d grab it for that price.


----------



## juvela (Aug 23, 2019)

-----

Looks to be a Raleigh USA RAMPAR R2 from early in the Huffman time...ca. 1979-80.

Head emblem will have some crosshatching in lieu of the Nottingham England marking.

Here is 1979 catalogue page showing the R2 with centrepull brakes rather than the sidepulls of the subject machine.  Possible cycle may be a 1980 model.  Unable to locate a 1980 Raleigh USA catalogue.

https://postimg.cc/hfZ78Hjp

-----


----------

